# Anybody need subs in eastern GTA (Pickering, Stouffille, etc...)



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

First off I won't lie, I'm limited in experience. Which will probably scare most of you off, however, limited experience means less expected pay. So maybe that will help.

I currently have a lawn maintenence/odd jobs business and will be picking up some residential accounts through that. But I would also like to pick up some sub contracting if possible. I have no commitments as of yet.

I have a snowblower and a 4x4 pickup w/ 8' plow. (I'm also young and fit and not afraid to get out and shovel a walkway if part of the contract)

I'm located in Pickering but I'm willing to travel anywhere in the eastern GTA or more if neccesary. I'm available 24/7 and I'm not afraid to work. I'm also very willing to learn. If you tell me to do things your way, I won't be offended. One of the reasons I want to sub contract is to gain experience.

If you can point me in the right direction, that would be great. Thanks for your help, Mike


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

PS, in case it's an issue/insurance requirement for subs.

I have a clear driving/criminal record and a class G license. That includes no speeding tickets or accidents.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

wow, lots of people looking for subs everywhere but here :/


----------



## syNNer (Sep 9, 2003)

crazy mike - try contacting the bigger local snow removal companies, they might be looking for drivers/backup drivers for their own trucks, great way to get experience and get know the local guys in the biz.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

syNNer said:


> crazy mike - try contacting the bigger local snow removal companies, they might be looking for drivers/backup drivers for their own trucks, great way to get experience and get know the local guys in the biz.


okay, thanks.

I will have my own newer equipment now, and I would like to do that. But I'm going to phone a few of the bigger companies this week.


----------



## syNNer (Sep 9, 2003)

check with Clintar, they're always looking for driver's here in our neck of the woods - London -


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I was hoping their would be more people in the area... one last bump


----------



## G.L. In Ont (Nov 2, 2004)

*Newmarket*

Hi Mike, your original post was really good, I'm surprised you didn't get more offers. I am only researching this year but looking to get into both landscaping (lawn maintenance I should say) in the spring and hopefully some plowing next winter.

How long have you been doing the lawn stuff?
What kind of plow did you buy? New/used?
Are lots of your landscaping customers asking you if you do snow?

Wouldn't mind exchanging some ideas -- you're further ahead than me!

Cheers, G.L.


----------

